# Grizzly Lathe Chuck



## bitshird (May 8, 2010)

Does any one have some experience with the 3-1/4 inch Grizzly lathe chuck, the one that looks like the Nova SN2 only 50 dollars cheaper, or would I be better off just buying a Nova G-3 or the Nova SN2?? it looks like there is a wider assortment of jaws for the G3, but I don't want to make another barracuda mistake, I've heard some not so great things about a snap ring being the wrong size on the SN2, but the G3 looks like a pretty good chuck.
Opinions please?


----------



## ldb2000 (May 8, 2010)

Just curious Ken , what's the Barracuda mistake ? I've had a BC2 for a couple of years now without any problems . It's been great for everything from kitless pens to 8"X3" bowls . Are the any safety issues I should be watching for ?


----------



## bitshird (May 8, 2010)

Butch, Maybe it's just me, but I've chucked several pieces of wood out of an CSC2000, I can never seem to get the jaws to grip correctly either expanding or contracting, I was looking at a G3 this morning and noticed how dovetailed the jaws are, and you can use a key to tighten the jaws,. I like all of the jaw options on the Cuda but since I'm going to get a bigger lathe, I will probably try bigger pieces, I know some of my problems have been from wood selection, and some from sizing my tenons, BUT since the Barracuda really doesn't have the steep angled dovetail jaws jute the internal and external ridged, I thought about getting another chuck, I'm going to need at least 1 more but the Grizzly chuck looks identical to the Nova SN2 and it's only a hundred bucks, BUT I can get a G3 for 115.00 or a SN2 for about 150.00. See the quandary, also the CSC 3000 looks good but it's nearly two hundred. I'm trying to get the most bang for my buck, and one thing I don't like about my CSC 2000 is it gets junk inside it and I have to take it apart to clean it out.


----------



## Gary Max (May 8, 2010)

Ken-----I have worn out 2---SN-2's in the last three years. I moved up to a Titan and it will not wear out. It really comes down to how hard are you going to work the tool.


----------



## JimB (May 8, 2010)

Like Butch I also have the B2 and have turned bowls about the same size. I have never had a problem with grabbing either inside or outside.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 8, 2010)

A friend had the chuck you have , the regular Barracuda , that's the one with the tommy bars and yes that is too light and I had no luck with tightening it well with the bars so when I bought mine I got the Barracuda 2 . It's a keyed chuck and more robust then the BC . 
If your getting a bigger lathe I agree with Gary , get a bigger chuck . The SN2 and the G3 are all about the same size as the BC2 and according to some of the reviews I read , all perform about the same . I trust my BC2 for bowls in the 8" range but for bigger stuff I would get a better chuck .


----------



## andyk (May 8, 2010)

Just a heads up. The G3 is consider for smaller lathes in the mini and the midi size. So depending on how big a lathe you are moving up to take that into consideration.


----------



## bitshird (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  Much to consider, I've heard great things about the new Barracuda 2 and at least my Cole jaws will still fit.


----------



## LabTrnr (May 9, 2010)

I have a Grizzly chuck that came with my Nova lathe when I bought it (used). I was a little concerned because I hadn't heard anything about them. The Grizzly chuck is a Vicmark clone and apparently the Vicmark jaws fit the Grizzly chuck. After using it for a while I think it's a good solid chuck, thinking about picking up another one so I don't have to change out jaws so often.


----------



## KenV (May 9, 2010)

Ken -- the Barracuda 2 wants to be 1 by 8 and most of the larger lathes have a bigger spindle thread.

The Barracuda 4 is also a respectable chuck.  I got one from www.woodturningcenter.org as PSI donated some to them.  Comes with all the jaws except the flat cole jaws.   I did pop for those and they are solid for up to about 10 inch diameter.   Cost with jaws other than cole was under $200 from that site.  The box was cheap cheesie but hold the pieces.

It is not a Vicmark or OneWay or Titan, but respectable chuck that is much larger, heavier and sized to fit larger spindles.  I did have to get an insert as I use a 1 1/4 by 8 headstock and it comes 1 1/2 by 8.  

I do not have a Grizzly Chuck - but have heard from users that they are a decent piece of gear.   

I do use my OneWay Talon on the big lathe via an insert change and for small items, it is still an excellent chuck.   The Barracuda is mostly just a unit to take to Tongass Turners meetings for the mini-lathes.

P.S.  -- while not a well finished as the nova and oneway chucks, I have two Barracuda 2 sets (Tucson and Juneau) and have found both be acceptable.   

PPS  You might also look at veratec -- look very nice!!! http://vermec.tripod.com/PDFs/vermecchuckjaws.pdf


----------



## arkie (May 9, 2010)

It's a little bit higher in price, but I doubt you would ever be disappointed with the Oneway Talon.


----------



## JerrySambrook (May 9, 2010)

Ken
I agree that the Barracuda series is a mistake.
You are better off with either the real vicmark (expensive but worth it)
The oneway talon, or the supernova 2.

The grizzly is an acceptable replacement IF you are not going to be rechucking pieces.
The gear set does not always mech properly to have a consistent return on the jaws


----------



## bitshird (May 9, 2010)

OK the lathe I'm getting is the Grizzzly G0462 which is a 14 x 43 with a 2 Hp motor, So it's not like I'm getting a  Stubby or Robust or a PM 3520 or any thing real serious, I did a9 inch bowl today out of semi seasoned Sweet gum, but did every thing exactly right, and my poor 12 x 33 Harbor fright just didn't have the Umph with it's 3/4 hp motor,  Undoubtedly someday I will own a real MANS lathe if I live long enough but I still have to finish this bowl off in a few weeks after it drys. I took it down pretty thin , I watched a John Jordan video and really got ballsy. The HF is getting fitted with a duplicator and will be used for handles and the Griz will be for playing, I looked at the Vermec, Man I wish I could afford one of them. Same with a Vicmark , Talons are still a bit out of my price after buying the lathe, but I could squeeze and hug momma a little bit and convince her I would be safer (which really is a major consideration) with the Barracuda 2. I have had experience with the Nova G3 and it's a decent chuck and I think it would fit in the size range of the G0462 lathe, 
Thanks for everyone's considered opinions I think it's going to be between the Nova G3 and the Barracuda 2 with an advantage towards the Cuda since I have a set of Cole jaws that will fit it.


----------



## Gary Max (May 9, 2010)

Ken -----here's a thought-----just think about--------------------

Road trip
 
You folks should come up and vist.


----------

